# Наименования сетевых интерфейсов

## smk

Доброго времени суток. 

Возможно ли сделать так, чтоб интерфейсы именовались при загрузке как eth0 и тд? То есть родная сетевха видится как eth0, но если ее вынуть и воткнуть рядом, то она будет именоваться уже как eth1. Как возможно сбрасывать кэш устроств вообще, чтоб каждая последующая сетевуха не уходила номерами в eth2, eth3, и далее, при отсутствии придидущих.

С уважением.

----------

## calculator

Смотри /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

----------

